# Poll: Wish her a Happy Birthday or not?



## dumpedandhappy (Aug 17, 2012)

I took an informal poll in the office:
"Its the Ex's Birthday, do I wish her a Happy Birthday or not?"

2 Answers:

Option A: "Rise Above"- take the high road and wish her well
Option B: "Ex to Everything" - she wanted out, her status to me is nil since she wished for no more relationship, don't wish her anything!"

Since I Un-Friended her on Facebook, I can't do it there so it would have to be by text. 
Or I could just forget about it and concern myself with the kids and my girlfriend. 

Opinions from all of the Divorced out there??
:iagree:


----------



## Dreald (Aug 30, 2012)

I wouldn't. You're divorced, it sounds needy and you need to move on. If you see her at a function, sure, say hello and be nice but be at 50,000 feet.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I remember my ex on her's. I don't buy her diamonds and ponies but I send her a brief birthday greeting.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Nope. If you didn't remain friends I'd just forget that date.


----------



## C3156 (Jun 13, 2012)

If you are civil with them, why not? It doesn't hurt anything.

I make sure the kids get her a card and a small present every year whether she remembers mine or not.


----------



## dumpedandhappy (Aug 17, 2012)

Yah, it came and went, interesting it was about 50/50 with peeps!
I didnt say anything to her but yes, my kids had cash if they wanted to buy her a card they could have. 

I have to be honest: I don't care about her Birthday becasue she doesnt mean anything to me anymore, so it would have been false for me to wish her a Happy Birthday since I really didn't mean it. 

The point I think is: we no longer have a personal relationship, she will always be the Mother of my children and I respect her for that. But as for our friendship or relationship, its over and done with. 

Moving on.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I would not go out of my way to say happy bday to my ex - right after separating I was still in limbo and I bought her a gift and card... but after I came to I realized there is no reason for me to do that any more. Like C3156 above, this year I made sure my son made his mom a bday card, I may have said happy bday to her too, but I honestly don't remember or care.


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Sure! Happy Birthday! I got you some chain grease for your windshield wipers,, just wipe it on!

smear/smear\smear/smear\smear/


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

hmmm I did this year because we were literally two months out from the split. My birthday is two weeks before his and he got me a card and a bottle so I kind of felt obliged to reciprocate

next year? not so much


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

I would say no and I don't even though my ex always sends me a happy birthday text, I think it helps her feel less guilty and has nothing to do with wishing me well. 

What I did do when the kids were younger is make sure they remembered their moms birthday, I would even take them shopping so they could get her a gift.


----------



## Paradise (Dec 16, 2011)

I noticed today when I dropped off the kiddo how old the ex was looking. I may very well say happy birthday to her this year just so I can point that out.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

This has been an internal debate for me as well. Her birthday is in January a few weeks after mine and I can seen calling her to say Happy Birthday, but I wouldn't be doing it for any other reason than feeling sorry for her. I just have the sneaky suspicion that she's going to snub me and then try to hoover me back in when the loser OM doesn't work out. 

At this point it would be like stopping in at a strip club to catch up with an ex from high school, who is the saddest.... looking.... girl.... I would be doing it to be nice but not nice enough to give out money or actually care enough to let her suck me back in. I got a rule about that now. Restrain yourself from getting back with girls who file false restraining orders. No excuses for ex uses of you! < needs work but I'll get it eventually.


----------

